# Leland, MS B/T male, Senior....desperate!!!!



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Recieved this in a cross-post. This "town shelter" is terrible. The volunteers are the only way the animals get any chance at all. Check out the link to the page....can't get the picture to save*. 

Here is the e-mail:

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] com_ (mailto:[email protected]) [mailto:[email protected] [ma
Sent: Wednesday, November 19, 2008 9:55 AM
Subject: Leland , Miss. SENIOR SHEPHERD TO BE PTS 

My name is Linda Merideth and I volunteer with Arrf (_www.arrf-arrf. www_ 
(http://www.arrf- arrf.org/) ), a small group of women who rescue from the Leland, 
Mississippi , high-kill shelter. I am desperately trying to find a rescue 
for a beautiful, sweet senior Shepherd who is about to be PTS........he is 
about 8 yrs. old, and IF WE CAN FIND A RESCUE to take him or a sanctuary where 
he could live his final days, we would alter him and, if positive, treat for 
heartworms. 

I ' m sorry I am not skilled enough to copy his picture, but can ' t......His 
name is Lucky and I am asking you to please look at his picture on 
_www.arrf-arrf. www_ (http://www.arrf- arrf.org/) . 

He is truly just an old man, with the usual hip problems for a Shepherd his 
age.......he obviously had a rough life before arriving at the Leland pound, 
because it appears BOTH of his ears were butchered with possibly scissors!!! 
But he is so sweet and does not appear to have ever been used in fighting. 
He appears to be very loving and loyal and when I had to leave, he very 
gently took my wrist in his mouth but never even slightly applied pressure; in 
fact, he only did it a second and then his eyes looked as if he were saying, 
I ' m sorry I did that, but please don ' t leave!! 

If there is any good rescue out there that would consider rescuing this 
baby, please contact me asap. There are only 3 Arrf ladies who volunteer, and 
everyone is busy right now preparing for a transport this weekend. 

I can be reached at 662-332-7955 or e-mail: [email protected] com_ 
(mailto:[email protected]) . 

Please, someone give this old man a loving and caring home for his remaining 
years!!
Hit "Dogs for adoption, scroll down....picture on right side.."LUCKY"


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's the poor old guy. Looks like he's a big boy or a tiny pen or both.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

This place came to mind when I read about him:

http://www.outtopasture.org:80/

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=800762&page=7#Post800762


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

seeing all these seniors is just so sad.
Sounds as if is one sweet boy.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Email just came in:

****************************************************************

On Nov 20, 2008, at 3:01 AM, [email protected] wrote:

Hi Donna,

Honey, you have helped me tremendously.......I do have a rescue for him and am presently confirming them thru the Internet rescue world, but I fully believe she is great.......and she's in northern Lousiana, which is great. I found out tonight that we (www.arrf-arrf.org) had treated him for heartworms!! That is great!! I'm surprised, though, because of his age that that was done.......but he's done great and I love him to death! 

Thank you SO VERY MUCH for rescuing a dog from GA.............they are as bad as Mississippi and I feel so sorry for all of their poor dogs........it's just disgusting that HUMANS have created this overpopulation problem and dogs die every day because of it!! I've never had anything other than a rescue dog and they are THE BEST!! 

Since we are lucky to place 5 or 6 dogs A YEAR locally, I am always looking for new rescues that might accept one of our dogs......thank you for the sites you gave......I will keep them. Without us transporting out of state, 99% of the dogs would be killed........... like they were before Ann Fratesi started Arrf almost 10 years ago!!

Thanks,
Linda Merideth


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sounds as though this dog is safe and can be moved to follow-up. can someone confirm before we have him moved out of urgent?


----------

